# RIP Jack Layton



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

As many of you know, NDP leader Jack Layton left office in July to fight a new cancer. Unfortunately, he passed away this morning.

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news...ver-lost-focus-on-ndps-future/article2137070/

He also left us with a letter before his passing:

http://www.ndp.ca/letter-to-canadians-from-jack-layton

I'll end with Jack Layton's favourite quote by Tommy Douglas:

_"Courage my friends, 'tis never too late to build a better world."_

Our deepest condolences.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*jack layton*

RIP JACK LAYTON 
he truley was a fighter .his family and friends will miss him very much as will all the working class people in ontario will miss him


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

RIP JACK LAYTON. Very sad news.

He's really the only person in decades of Canadian politics worthy of being called a LEADER.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

at least he got to see his party crush the liberals RIP


----------



## wesignup (Apr 24, 2008)

RIP! ....Last words from him... amazing quote!

“My friends, love is better than anger. Hope is better than fear. Optimism is better than despair” - Jack Layton


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Love him or dislike him ... agree with him or not I've always liked Jack Layton somehow. I guess because of his charm and also everytime I saw him on TV or on the news the man was like the Energizer bunny full of energy. That was what made me want to watch more on the politics and learn a bit more on that as of recent. I always thoguht Jack was the face of the NDP for decades till I found out with a little google wikipedia that he started as the NDP leader in 2003 (IIRC). He seemed to spark the youth to be interested in politics.

On a general note cancer sucks big time. My condolences to his family. Never met the guy but something about him just makes you want to go shake his hand.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Love him or dislike him ... agree with him or not I've always liked Jack Layton somehow.


Yep. That's the way I felt too. The guy was a real leader, he had real charisma and intelligence to win people over. It's really our country's loss that we didn't get to experience what it would be like if he were PM. He should have been PM.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I miss the man already. Media on the TV is all over it now. To write that letter knowing time is running out... can't help but get a little water in the eyes a bit. Not sure where the guy lives but I heard he lives close to the Spadina/Danforth area. If I swing by downtown in the future I'd probably stop by with some flowers or just show of respect. 

I was reading some stuff about how on the weekends when he's not a politician he's be playing guitar, riding, and just helping others out. Who knows what it would have been like if he did make it as a PM. I think it would be hard to find another person again that gets you interested in the politics and charm like Mr. Layton did.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Cypher said:


> Yep. That's the way I felt too. The guy was a real leader, he had real charisma and intelligence to win people over. It's really our country's loss that we didn't get to experience what it would be like if he were PM. He should have been PM.


As much as I disagree with almost everything he stood for politically, he was a gentleman and a straight-up honest guy.

My deepest condolences to Olivia and the rest of his family.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

**************


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2011)

Cypher said:


> Yep. That's the way I felt too. The guy was a real leader, he had real charisma and intelligence to win people over. It's really our country's loss that we didn't get to experience what it would be like if he were PM. He should have been PM.


+1 to this


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Anyway, someone is now without a husband, father, brother, and friend, and my heart goes out to them in this time. May they ease their sorrow as they remember all the happy memories of the past.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Keep it on topic, as soon as politics enter the conversation again, I'm deleting the thread.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Last edited by Chris S; Today at 12:02 AM.. Reason: deleted political posting

REally? LMAO, Im not even NDP. Explaining basic ECONOMICS is hardly political. ECON 101 chris. you must have taken it at some point. What ever the case, it was still a civil respectable discussion with me expressing how I thought he woulda been a good pm.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Cypher said:


> Last edited by Chris S; Today at 12:02 AM.. Reason: deleted political posting
> 
> REally? LMAO, Im not even NDP. Explaining basic ECONOMICS is hardly political. ECON 101 chris. you must have taken it at some point. What ever the case, it was still a civil respectable discussion with me expressing how I thought he woulda been a good pm.


I left that part and deleted everything I deemed off-topic. It wasn't just your posts I edited, so don't get your gitches in a knot!


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Well I never really followed what Mr. Layton or any of the other politicans di in detail. I just know which leaders are for which parties and the PM and the mayor of the city. So with that said I can't say I'm NDP or whatever people want to pidgeon hole you to be as if I looked at all parties I like something out of each party and I'm sure I'll dislike something from each. It's just Mr. Layton to me made it intereting to watch the debates on the TV when I had the time. A lot of my interests span all parties. Can't say I fully march to one party.

Anyways as 50seven said the man from all I've read and seen as a person was a gentleman (from some people I know that have met him randomly i.e bumped into him on his private time, resturant, or vacation and he seemed to be that way in his personal life as well ),stand up, honest guy.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Chris S said:


> Keep it on topic, as soon as politics enter the conversation again, I'm deleting the thread.


Sorry, now I made extra work for you. Shoulda kept my mouth, er, fingers shut


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

I knew he had cancer but I was shocked to see this thread. It seemed kind of sudden. I thought I just saw him on TV not long ago and he was looking quite fit.


----------

